# Socionics Test:- psychometric test



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

Free on-line psychometric test to help you determine your Psychological Type.

Very interesting test.:happy:

http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta-1-r.html?1:::

Post your results afterwards and telll me what your thoughts are on this type of test

:happy:


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta-1-...rke1:OefRvgeeHFIBn()F,Cih,}OESCkCGBxyx1YTCWWN:

My results 

i think its better than the MBTI test


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I think socionics.com isn't a very good site on the subject, tbh. The 16types is a much more comprehensive source.

the16types.info Socionics Forums - A forum about Socionics


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

ENTJ across the board. Scores were .85 and .84


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> ENTJ across the board. Scores were .85 and .84


It doesn't look like there are any scores; it just tells you your Socionics type, unless you meant this:

The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

in will try this when i ams ober and not inerbaited


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode Reversed mode Combined mode 
E E E 


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode Reversed mode Combined mode
S N x 

*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode Reversed mode Combined mode
T T T 

*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined)

Normalmode Reversed mode Combinedmode conscious unconsciousc 
j j j j j

*Scoring factor*Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.72 0.74 0.73 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome.



*Scoring factor*Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.72 0.74 0.73 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome.

*Summary*
Normal mode Reversed mode Combined mode
ESTj ENTj ExTj 

This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*ENTj* a.k.a. Logical-Intuitive Extratim "The Pioneer",
*ESTj* a.k.a. Logical-Sensory Extratim "The Director".


© 2003-2010 Socionics Type Consultants

roud:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL

ENT? 

How unexpected. Alot of the non-MBTI but similar to MBTI tests I do nowadays point to ENTP but the good old myers briggs formulated test tells me ENTJ. Tbh I think my J/P scores are so low that I could be ENTJ one day and ENTP the next.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*E/I choice*

*Normal - I
Reversed - I
Combined - I*

*S/N choice*

*Normal - N
Reversed - N
Combined - N*

*F/T choice*

*Normal - T
Reversed - T
Combined - T*

*J/P choice*

*Normal*
*- concious - P
- unconcious - P*
*Reversed*
*- concious - P
- unconcious - P*
*Combined*
*- concious - P
- unconcious - P*

*Scoring factor*

*Normal - 0.82
Reversed - 0.96
Combined - 0.89*


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Summary* INTp ENTp xNTp This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*ENTp*_ _ a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Extratim "The Inventor",
*INTp*_ _ a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer".

This result is inconclusive. Revising your selections may produce a conclusive result._ 

Still an INTP, I say.


----------



## Mist (Feb 11, 2010)

*My Results*

*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode, Reversed mode, Combined mode = I I I

*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode, Reversed mode, Combined mode = N N N

*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode, Reversed mode, Combined mode = T T T 

*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode, Reversed mode, Combined mode (conscious, unconscious) : p p p p p p

*Scoring factor*
Normal mode = .72
Reversed mode = .74
Combined mode = .73 

This summarizes your type as: *INTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer"


----------



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

*Conflicting Selections*

Impractical
Practical 

The presence of this section indicates that you may be doing something wrong. Please refer to the guidelines.

I AM BOTH I TELL YOU! _BOTH! _Ah well, try reasoning with an online quiz. 

Still got INTP though.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Normal mode: INTp (0.7)
Reversed mode: INxp (0.75)
Combined mode: INTp (0.73)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I did the bare minimum of ~60 choices in both normal and reverse modes. I stopped choosing more words because the more choices I made the more ENTp the test was making me out to be. So my results are:

Normal mode: *0.80*
Reversed mode: *0.74*
Combined mode: *0.77*


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

ENxP from socionics
ENTJ from mbti

what does this mean?


----------



## spifffo (Jan 21, 2010)

ENFP, across the board


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Interesting. ENTJ from this, ENTP from MBTI.

In terms of type definitions, I am pretty sure I am not a J type, although I have a cut-the-crap approach which draws me away from words like indecisive.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

On the turbo test I got: 


If your type is ISTj - "The Pragmatist"In a relationship you are responsible and disciplined and endeavor to have everything ordered and organized. You are not afraid to step in and demonstrate your authority or force if and when necessary. You find it rather difficult to anticipate forthcoming changes and as a result thankfully accept any guidance. You need to see clearly to whom and what you can trust and depend on.

On regular I got:



*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeIII


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeSxS


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeTTT


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousjjjjjj


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.670.780.73The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeISTjIxTjISTjThis summarises your type as:

*ISTj* a.k.a. Logical-Sensory Intratim "The Pragmatist".

Assuming you have fully understood and were following the suggested guidelines to operate the test, this result may indeed indicate your type. However, it is your own responsibility to verify the accuracy of this result. 


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

*E/I choice* (E - Extraversion, I - Introversion, x - Undefined)
Normal mode: I
Reversed mode: I	
Combined mode: I


*S/N choice* (S - Sensation, N - Intuition, x - Undefined)
Normal mode: N
Reversed mode: N
Combined mode: N


*F/T choice* (F - Feeling, T - Thinking, x - Undefined)
Normal mode: T	
Reversed mode: T	
Combined mode: T


*J/P choice* (j - Judgement, p - Perception, x - Undefined)
Normal mode:
Conscious: p
Unconscious: j​Reversed mode:
Conscious: p
Unconscious: j​Combined mode:
Conscious: p
Unconscious: j​
*Scoring factor*
Normal mode: .64
Reversed mode: .66	
Combined mode: .65

The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome.

*Summary*
Normal mode: INTx
Reversed mode: INTx
Combined mode: INTx

This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*INTj a.k.a. Logical-Intuitive Intratim "The Analyst",
INTp a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer"*

It took me a good while to answer the deciding question and resulted in:
*Extended summary*
By preference: *INTj*
By function: □▲
MBTI® Type Dynamics:Ti,Ne,Si,Fe 

If your type is INTj a.k.a. Logical-Intuitive Intratim "The Analyst", you are confident and concrete regarding your understanding of how things work, creative and inventive regarding your ability to recognise common tendencies and possibilities, delicate and insecure regarding the necessities and sensations of your body, and you wish to have a clear perception and consistency regarding how excited others are about you.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modex E E 


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeN N N 


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeT T T 


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousj p p p x p 


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.8 1 0.9 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modexNTx ENTp ENTp This summarises your type as:

*ENTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Extratim "The Inventor".

Assuming you have fully understood and were following the suggested guidelines to operate the test, this result may indeed indicate your type. However, it is your own responsibility to verify the accuracy of this result. 


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeIII


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeNNN


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeTTT


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousjjjjjj


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.820.760.79The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeINTjINTjINTjThis summarises your type as:

*INTj* a.k.a. Logical-Intuitive Intratim "The Analyst".

Assuming you have fully understood and were following the suggested guidelines to operate the test, this result may indeed indicate your type. However, it is your own responsibility to verify the accuracy of this result. 

That's new.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*ENTp the first time round and now ENFp. What.*


*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeE I x 


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeN N N 


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeF T x 


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousp p p p p p 


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.64 0.7 0.67 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeENFp INTp xNxp This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*ENFp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Ethical Extratim "The Reporter",
*ENTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Extratim "The Inventor",
*INFp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Ethical Intratim "The Romantic",
*INTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer". 


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I like how high everyone is getting on the scoring factor, you people have obviously taken these tests _way _too many times.


----------



## Nicole Hobbs (May 31, 2012)

*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeI I I 


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeN N N 


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeF F F 


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousj p j p j p 


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.73 0.72 0.73 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeINFx INFx INFx This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*INFj* a.k.a. Ethical-Intuitive Intratim "The Empath",
*INFp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Ethical Intratim "The Romantic".

Although the test results show that your type could be either of the above, you think it is:

*INFj* a.k.a. Ethical-Intuitive Intratim "The Empath". 


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> I like how high everyone is getting on the scoring factor, you people have obviously taken these tests _way _too many times.


Yeah, these tests - and probably typees, too - are nothing if not imperfect. They were trying to get at type through breadth, but the flood of adjectives was really offputting to me and it made it a hassle to take the test because focusing on myself so narrowly, trying to match myself up with external standards that seem so specific/detailed like points on a graph, doesn't really work for me. I ended up with a list of words from either (positive and negative) that negated each other, and still somehow ended up with a high scoring factor. Really now..


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Yeah, these tests - and probably typees, too - are nothing if not imperfect. They were trying to get at type through breadth, but the flood of adjectives was really offputting to me and it made it a hassle to take the test because focusing on myself so narrowly, trying to match myself up with external standards that seem so specific/detailed like points on a graph, doesn't really work for me. I ended up with a list of words from either (positive and negative) that negated each other, and still somehow ended up with a high scoring factor. Really now..


I know how they were trying to establish type, but I have no idea how they came up with the scores, my test had like 15+ contradictions and I still got 8-8.5 on every mode.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Normal mode: *INFp* - Reversed mode: *INFp* - Combined mode: *INFp*


This summarises your type as:

*INFp a.k.a. Intuitive-Ethical Intratim "The Romantic".*


If your type is INFp a.k.a. Intuitive-Ethical Intratim "The Romantic", you are confident and concrete regarding your own beliefs and fantasies, creative and inventive regarding how excited others are about you, delicate and insecure regarding your understanding of how things work, and you wish to have a clear perception and consistency regarding your physical strength or position of authority.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


...equivalent to INFJ. Innnteresting.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a funny thing, because my MBTI is 100% ESFP, but my result in that test...


*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeE I x 


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeS S S 


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeF F F 


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousp j x j p j 


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.69 0.64 0.67 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeESFx ISFj xSFx This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*ESFj* a.k.a. Ethical-Sensory Extratim "The Enthusiast",
*ESFp* a.k.a. Sensory-Ethical Extratim "The Ambassador",
*ISFj* a.k.a. Ethical-Sensory Intratim "The Guardian",
*ISFp* a.k.a. Sensory-Ethical Intratim "The Peacemaker".
 


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> It's a funny thing, because my MBTI is 100% ESFP, but my result in that test...
> 
> 
> *E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeEIx
> ...


Your thinking clearly isn't Ti, how ever because you've developed Te in general, it leads to such a confusion.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Your thinking clearly isn't Ti, how ever because you've developed Te in general, it leads to such a confusion.


Do you think so? Because I did this test thoughtfully and well - I didn't expect that there will be no conclusion. 
The only thing I know for sure is that I suck at tests, haha.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

E/I choice:
Normal - E
Reversed - I
Combined - x

S/N choice:
Normal - N
Reversed - N
Combined - N

F/T choice:
Normal: x
Reversed: x
Combined: x

J/P choice:
Normal: P
Reversed: P
Combined: P

Normal mode: ENxp
Reversed mode: INxp
Combined mode: xNxp

Whoa, that was very conclusive


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

*E/I choice* 

Normal mode - I
Reversed mode - I
Combined mode - I

*S/N choice
*
Normal mode - N
Reversed mode - N
Combined mode - N

*F/T choice

*Normal mode - F
Reversed mode - F
Combined mode - F
*
J/P choice

*Normal mode - conscious - x / unconscious - j
Reversed mode - conscious - p / unconscious - p
Combined mode - conscious - p / unconscious - x

*Scoring factor

*Normal mode - 0.7
Reversed mode - 0.84
Combined mode - 0.77

*Summary

*Normal mode - INFj
Reversed mode - INFp
Combined mode - INFp


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTp across the board, 83/75/79. No surprises here.


----------



## Damali Hart (Jun 4, 2012)

*E/I choice *

Normal mode: *I*
Reversed mode: *I*
Combined mode: *I*

*S/N choice *
Normal mode:* N*
Reversed mode: *N*
Combined mode: *N*

*F/T choice*
Normal mode: *T*
Reversed mode: *T*
Combined mode: *T*

*J/P choice *
Normal mode: conscious: *J*/ unconscious: *P*
Reversed mode: conscious: *J*/ unconscious: *P*
Combined mode: conscious: *J*/ unconscious: *P


Scoring factor:*
Normal mode: *0.82*

Reversed mode: *0.93*
Combined mode: *0.88*





*Summary*
Normal mode: *INTx *
Reversed mode: *INTx *
Combined mode: *INTx 


*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure if I want to post the results, as my mood gradually got worse while I was taking it. I'm tired and I was getting impatient and frustrated, especially with the Reverse mode. I really couldn't limit myself to only 90 options, and only got as low as 106. So, under those conditions, my results were:


Normal modeReversed modeCombined modexNFjINFxINFjFurther analysis of the results shows a possibility that your type could be a*p*erceiving type. This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*INFj* a.k.a. Ethical-Intuitive Intratim "The Empath",
*INFp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Ethical Intratim "The Romantic".

This result is inconclusive. Following the recommended number of selections may produce a conclusive result. 

The forced "decider" at the end gave me INFp. The last socionics test I took gave me ESE (ESFj), so I definitely think the bad mood had something to do with it. Honestly, the design of this test is just way too frustrating for me.


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

This test sounds painful to take, with confusing and unreliable results. 

From you guys' replies, I mean.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

INFP across the board--but I was getting pretty tired and bored by the end. It said I might be doing something wrong since there were so many inconsistencies. I don't remember the numbers and there is no way I'm doing that test over again. I love the diction though! I didn't even know woolgathering was a word.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

meltedsorbet said:


> INFP across the board--but I was getting pretty tired and bored by the end. It said I might be doing something wrong since there were so many inconsistencies. I don't remember the numbers and there is no way I'm doing that test over again. I love the diction though! I didn't even know woolgathering was a word.


I had some inconsistencies too. But I feel like that just gets at something deeper, you know? For one of mine, I had NOT "Always-the-Same" and NOT "Never-the-Same." Am I not allowed to change sometimes but stay the same at other times? It didn't make sense.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Liontiger said:


> I had some inconsistencies too. But I feel like that just gets at something deeper, you know? For one of mine, I had NOT "Always-the-Same" and NOT "Never-the-Same." Am I not allowed to change sometimes but stay the same at other times? It didn't make sense.


Yeah--I think one of mine was that I was not loving and not hateful. And this is just from memory, but that doesn't really make sense because some people are hateful and loving, and some people aren't particularly hateful or loving. The test was pretty hard for me in that way--I always have trouble assigning labels like that.


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

For all of them - INTp conscious, INTj unconscious. 
INTx across the board. It came down to a divider question I couldn't really answer as both of them applied ._.

Tedious test.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeIxI


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeNNN


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeTTT


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousppjpxp


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.860.690.78The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeINTpxNTxINTpThis summarises your type as:

*INTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer".

Assuming you have fully understood and were following the suggested guidelines to operate the test, this result may indeed indicate your type. However, it is your own responsibility to verify the accuracy of this result. 


*Extended summary* By preferenceBy functionMBTI® Type DynamicsINTp 

















































































































































































































































Ni,Te,Fi,SeIf your type is *INTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer", you are confident and concrete regarding your own beliefs and fantasies, creative and inventive regarding your expertise in know-how and how-to, delicate and insecure regarding how you feel about something or someone, and you wish to have a clear perception and consistency regarding your physical strength or position of authority. 


*Compatibility* (marriage, family, friendship, partnership, etc.) Types best suitable for *INTp*Degree of psychological comfort*ESFp* - "The Ambassador"
*INTp* - "The Observer"
*ISFj* - "The Guardian"
*ENTj* - "The Pioneer"* * * *
* * *
* *
** * * * - "Relations of Duality". The partners usually appear to be very different in every respect and yet have almost ungraspable similarity, as if they were the two opposite sides of the same coin. These relations can provide a complete psychological supplement and could easily be the most favourable and comfortable of all intertype relations.

* * * - "Identical Relations". The partners usually appear to be very similar in every respect, having similar perceptions, views and often even tastes. These relations can offer the partners much deeper understanding of each other's hopes and intentions but may be of little help when the partners have to deal with the similar problems they have.

* * - "Relations of Activity". The partners are naturally able to fire up and motivate each other into mutual activity, which with prolonged interaction may over-stimulate and drain the partners. These relations are usually an easy starter and could be very pleasant and fun, best suitable for short leisure breaks and undemanding relationships.

* - "Mirror Relations". The partners can often amaze and surprise each other with an interesting and unexpectedly original way of thinking or dealing with things. However, the surprises can be as amazing as they can be bewildering. These relations can often help the partners to realise their creative potential, but not without the cost of a good argument.

NOTE: Intertype compatibility only shows the compatibility between the psychological types of people. The compatibility between actual individuals however, consists of many different factors, including the intertype compatibility. The best compatibility does not necessarily imply mutual attraction. 

Well the formatting on the result sort of sucked lol, whoops.
But I guess I know too much about my normal type so my results are biased?

Edit: I selected more but still only got it down to .83


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

NT the DC said:


> *E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeIxI
> 
> 
> *S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeNNN
> ...


 @NT the DC what makes more sense intj or intp?


----------



## echidna1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

This is a bad test, don't do it!

Basically it's formatted like an MBTI test and is unlikely to give you an accurate score.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> @_NT the DC_ what makes more sense intj or intp?


I consider myself more of an INTP, but it depends on what's being asked.
I can relate to large chunks of other types more then I can INTP, but overall I relate more to the INTP.
Socionics I tend to be an INTp and not an INTj like you'd expect, heh.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

I've taken it. It tends to give me xNFp. Not a very useful test, considering I'm ExI.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Interesting little test. Too many adjectives. xD


*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeI I I 


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeN N N 


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeT T T 


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousp p j p x p 


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.65 0.62 0.64 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeINTp INTx INTp This summarises your type as:

*INTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer".

Assuming you have fully understood and were following the suggested guidelines to operate the test, this result may indeed indicate your type. However, it is your own responsibility to verify the accuracy of this result.

 


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Interesting little test. Too many adjectives. xD
> 
> 
> *E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeIII
> ...


Haha you got a definitive answer for once.
I'm worse off then you are on the reverse ;D


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NT the DC said:


> Haha you got a definitive answer for once.
> I'm worse off then you are on the reverse ;D


I'm still not absolutely sure what my type is. But apparently I seem more like an Fi base type. I'm not 100% sold on the idea, but we'll just go with that for now.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I'm still not absolutely sure what my type is. But apparently I seem more like an Fi base type. I'm not 100% sold on the idea, but we'll just go with that for now.


lol "consistent" 

Anyway I realized why my test results came out the way they did.
I didn't pick enough words >_> lol


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NT the DC said:


> lol "consistent"
> 
> Anyway I realized why my test results came out the way they did.
> I didn't pick enough words >_> lol


And half of them have similar meanings. lol. 
But I don't think this is a very reliable method of typing.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> And half of them have similar meanings. lol.
> But I don't think this is a very reliable method of typing.


I dunno about typing but I think they are supposed to have similar meanings.
They do have a check of sorts in the test, if you select you identify with one thing and you also say you don't identify then they give have a section that lists the contradiction.

Anyway.... I did it right this time, as I picked 60 for each mode:


*E/I choice* (*E* - Extraversion, *I* - Introversion, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeIII


*S/N choice* (*S* - Sensation, *N* - Intuition, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeNNN


*F/T choice* (*F* - Feeling, *T* - Thinking, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeTTT


*J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined) Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode consciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousconsciousunconsciousppjpxp


*Scoring factor* Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.770.720.75The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome. 


*Summary* Normal modeReversed modeCombined modeINTpINTxINTpThis summarises your type as:

*INTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer".

Assuming you have fully understood and were following the suggested guidelines to operate the test, this result may indeed indicate your type. However, it is your own responsibility to verify the accuracy of this result. 

I think the results are interesting.

It's basically like reading a super long description of a personality type, where you see words that you identify with like "INTp are ANALYTICAL and like to THEORIZE" .. and you go "Oh yeah that's me!" then you see "INTp are not very good at showing AFFECTION and are not EMOTIONAL" and you go "Oh yeah that's me!" 

You just eliminate the descriptions and key in on the words.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NT the DC said:


> I dunno about typing but I think they are supposed to have similar meanings.
> They do have a check of sorts in the test, if you select you identify with one thing and you also say you don't identify then they give have a section that lists the contradiction.
> 
> Anyway.... I did it right this time, as I picked 60 for each mode:
> ...


Well I'm not very affectionate or emotional, but jovial on the outside I guess. 
If I picked fewer words, I'd probably type as LII.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Well I'm not very affectionate or emotional, but jovial on the outside I guess.
> If I picked fewer words, I'd probably type as LII.


You'll always be an INTP to me.
:crying:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NT the DC said:


> You'll always be an INTP to me.
> :crying:


Lol that's nice. 
But the system is pretty fun to play with overall, so shhhhh no tears. :wink:


----------



## GreenAlienXD (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta-1-...Zsr:X1{DLlpmj_U([email protected]:

I came out as INFp! You know I've been having this problem lately where even though I'm a Meyers-Briggs INFP, I tend to relate _wayyyyyy _more with the socionics INFp (Meyers-Briggs INFJ apparently...) which really makes no absolute sense because the cognitive functions are completely different (I smell something fishy here *shifty looks*). *You think anyone could tell me if it's common/expected for an MBTI INFP to relate to the socionics INFp profile? *​I'm really not getting what's up with this.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I got ILI. o.o


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL











Congratulations, INXp!


What a shock! Another dead even T/F split.

:dry:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

This test is extremely flawed. Not only does it test someone's self-perception more than it does someone's cognitive type, but the way it attempts to understand cognition is very poor as well. I wouldn't use this test or any of its results for anything.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Self-description
Normal mode:
Aloof, Ambiguous, Analytical, Carefree, Careful, Changing, Closemouthed, Cognitive, Coherent, Conceptual, Creditworthy, Deductive, Detached, Do-not-disturb, Doubtful, Flexible, Frank, Gluttonous, Hesitating, Homebody, Inconclusive, Indecisive, Indrawn, Inductive, Inferential, Insatiable, Intellectual, Introvert, Inventive, Inward, Logically-minded, Lukewarm, Mawkish, Never-the-same, Non-concrete, Open-ended, Planner, Quiet, Rational, Recluse, Regular, Reliable, Reserved, Reticent, Secluded, Shy, Solitary, Speculative, Talkative, Technically-minded, Thoughtful, Uncertain, Unenthusiastic, Unimpassioned, Unsettled, Vague, Variable, Wandering, Withdrawn. 
Reversed mode:
NOT Acquisitive, NOT Adoring, NOT Affectionate, NOT Always-the-same, NOT Audacious, NOT Avaricious, NOT Boastful, NOT Bold, NOT Capricious, NOT Careless, NOT Certain, NOT Cocky, NOT Commanding, NOT Communicative, NOT Conclusive, NOT Conformist, NOT Covetous, NOT Daydreamer, NOT Definite, NOT Doubtless, NOT Ebullient, NOT Ecstatic, NOT Effervescent, NOT Effusive, NOT Enthusiastic, NOT Extrovert, NOT Exuberant, NOT Fanciful, NOT Fantasist, NOT Grabby, NOT Gushy, NOT Harum-scarum, NOT Helter-skelter, NOT High-spirited, NOT Invariable, NOT Loud, NOT Lovey-dovey, NOT Loving, NOT Maudlin, NOT Melodramatic, NOT Mushy, NOT Noisy, NOT Orderless, NOT Outgoing, NOT Outspoken, NOT Over-confident, NOT Passionate, NOT Popular, NOT Prehensile, NOT Schmaltzy, NOT Self-assertive, NOT Self-important, NOT Settled, NOT Shameless, NOT Thoughtless, NOT Unambiguous, NOT Unchanging, NOT Unreliable, NOT Unreserved, NOT Unsympathetic, NOT Whimsical, NOT Wishful-thinker. 


E/I choice (E - Extraversion, I - Introversion, x - Undefined)
Normal mode: I
Reversed mode: I
Combined mode: I


S/N choice (S - Sensation, N - Intuition, x - Undefined)
Normal mode: N
Reversed mode: N
Combined mode: N


F/T choice (F - Feeling, T - Thinking, x - Undefined)
Normal mode: T
Reversed mode: T
Combined mode: T


J/P choice (j - Judgement, p - Perception, x - Undefined)	
Normal mode: conscious p, unconscious j
Reversed mode: conscious j, unconscious p
Combined mode: conscious x, unconscious j


Scoring factor
Normal mode: 0.79
Reversed mode :0.81
Combined mode: 0.8 

The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome.


Summary
Normal mode: INTx
Reversed mode: INTj
Combined mode: INTj 

This summarises your type as:
INTj a.k.a. Logical-Intuitive Intratim "The Analyst". Ti,Ne,Si,Fe


----------

